#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 3

## Sakshi Dutta

*This is the Third LOL thread of LOL of the DAY!!! * *

So what is LOL of the DAY??* 
 
*Full of fun, masti and humour, this easy  to  play contest will make you  dig deep into those shelves of laughter  and  come up with wittiest and  wackiest of jokes, images, videos or  anything  that you find funny.

Simply post it on the LOL of the day thread for that day and if your    LOLer manages to get most Likes for the day, then you will be the    winner of a free Rs.100 mobile recharge. Yes! Its as simple as    thatAnd yes, you can win these recharges EVERYDAY!!**

For more details about this contest click HERE
**
**So...What are you waiting   for...Start LOLLING now!!! Remember..The LOL with the most LIKES Wins a   FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs. 100 every day!!**

IMP: You need to get atleast 10 LIKES on a post for it to be considered as LOL of the Day!!
*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 9 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 5 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 4 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 2

----------


## naveenknn

If u enjoyed with this just click like button below

----------


## prasanjeet roy

Why This Kolaveri Di Full Song Promo Video in HD - YouTube

----------


## naveenknn

<br><br>If u enjoyed with this just click like button below

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------






its very funny add... related to rejoice shampoo

----------


## Rajatswm

Check it out.. *This one is for the ongoing placement season my frnds..* 




*press like if you get a laugh.. *

----------


## shubham.jaiswal

yo rajat... got 9 likes.. need 1 more to qualify and probably win..  :):   :):

----------


## prasanjeet roy

Mr. Been + Harry Potter

----------


## vsen222

Watch the audition for *“Remaking of Gandhi”*.*[COLOR=#009900 !important]Abhishek** Bachan*
[/COLOR]*Ajay Devgun*
*Akshya kumar*
*Aamir khan*
*Dino moria*
*John Abraham*
*Salman khan*
*Sarukh khan*
*Make a comment on whom to choose…*

----------


## Saumya

*
Poor woman...about to be taken from behind..!!!*

----------


## Rajatswm

gud work [MENTION=1874]Saumya[/MENTION].. it is urs this time..  :):

----------


## gmw1045

STUPIDITY HAS NO LIMITS...!!!

Examples Of Stupid Questions that People
Ask....

1. When People see U Lying Down,
With Ur Eyes Closed,
they Ask:
"R U Sleeping?"
.
(No! I'm Trying 2 Die?)

2. When It's Raining & Some1
Notices U Goin Out,
they Ask:
"R U Going Out In this Rain?"
.
(No,In The Next 1.)

3. Ur Friend Calls on ur Landline:
"Where R U?"
.
(At the Bus Stop!)

4. They See U Wet Coming 4m the
Bathroom:

"Did U Just Have A Bath?"
.
(No, I Fell In the Toilet Bowl !)

5. U R Standin Right In Front Of the
Elevator On The Ground Floor &
they Ask:
"Going Up?"
.
(No, No, I'm Waiting 4 My Apartmnt to Come Down & Get Me.)

6. U Bring A Bunch Of Flowers 4
Ur Sweet Heart, they Ask:
"R those Flowers?"
.
(No Baby! They R Carrots.)

7. U r On The Queue 2 Buy Tickets
at the Cinema, A Friend Saw U &
Asks,
" What R U Doing Here?"
. (I'm Here 2 Pay My School Fees.)  :P:

----------


## Inba Raj

T R African song comedy - YouTube

Watch this Music Of Music!!!!!

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------






Watch this man of music

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Day 4 Thread is live

Winner of Day 3- LOL of the Day: [MENTION=1874]Saumya[/MENTION]

Congrats !!!  :D: 
*
You take home another cool mobile recharge of Rs.100!!

Thread closed..*

----------

